# 5.1 channel speakers to be directly connected to LED Television



## sandynator (Nov 9, 2015)

First of all sorry if this question has been asked multiple times in this forum.

I recently bought *Philips 40PFL4650/V7* Led Tv & need to get good 5.1 channel speakers under 10000 INR *which will be directly connected to the tv through Aux in or PC in of speakers.
*
USB/SD card & FM Tuner would be great but for good SQ it can be compromised. 

One of my favorite *Edifier 5.1 DA5000 PRO* is available with Shopclues @8000 INR only & no info of warranty too. Never dealt with shopclues & moreover Compuage is not handling edifier anymore so worried for after sales support. 

Anyone have experience with F& D F6000U which has all connectivity except bluetooth?

Please suggest some other options too under 10k preferably 8k 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2015)

This will help you
Panlong 5.1 Audio Gear Digital Sound Decoder Converter: Amazon.in: Electronics
OR
Afunta USB 6 Channel 5 1 Optical Audio External Sound Card Spdif FOR PC | eBay


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2015)

the only advice i will give you is to stay away from shopclues for any purchase value crossing 3 digits.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 17, 2015)

sandynator said:


> One of my favorite *Edifier 5.1 DA5000 PRO* is available with Shopclues @8000 INR only & no info of warranty too. Never dealt with shopclues & moreover Compuage is not handling edifier anymore so worried for after sales support.
> 
> Anyone have experience with F& D F6000U which has all connectivity except bluetooth?
> 
> ...



Any info about the Edifier DA5000 from Shopclues ?EVen i'm tempted to buy that  Bought my Buffalo 1TB from Shopclues in 2012 still working great.  And what is Compuage, won't we get After Sales Service if we buy Edifier now?

- - - Updated - - -

Even though the reviews look good, one person mentioned Edifier doesn;t provide support. 

Have to look elsewhere/


----------



## sandynator (Nov 17, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Any info about the Edifier DA5000 from Shopclues ?EVen i'm tempted to buy that  Bought my Buffalo 1TB from Shopclues in 2012 still working great.  And what is Compuage, won't we get After Sales Service if we buy Edifier now?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Edifier DA5000 pro back in stock at shopclues. Merchant is top rated may be just like fullfilled by amazon or flipkart or snapdeal.
Edifier Speaker 5.1-DA5000PRO In India - Shopclues Online
12 % discount on new registrations but not sure of terms & conditions applicable. 

After Sales Support is non existent as Compuage, the distributor has no more tie up with Edifier. So if any problem arise you may have to repair it locally or in extreme case dump it. I had taken risk with C2 @3350 from snapdeal in Feb 2015 but 8k is huge investment for me. Moreover my main purpose is to use it for television directly, Tata sky HD box & some Full HD media player/blue ray player. I'm unable to find any single Full HD player/Blueray player with 5.1 Analog audio so may require to invest in some decoders like...

Cheap 5.1-Channel DTS/AC-3 Home Theater Audio Decoder

Confused... 
May get some basic 5.1 under 4k like F&D F700u Buy F&D F700U 5.1 Speaker System Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal & start saving up for basic HTiB like Yamaha 196.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 17, 2015)

I think I'm going to go for the Edifier DA5000. The seller rating looks good, and even though warranty is not mentioned, Shopclues is saying the items are going to have Manufacturer Warranty.

It's true I'm doing all these just to save a few hundred rupees (300 off coupon plus pay with Mobikwik where I added money and got 10% extra cashback, so saving Close to 3000 actually, almost 30% for  a 10k product ) but this is just me taking a leap of faith again with Shopclues. ( have had 2 5k+ purcahses before, no complaints )

Regarding Compuage, I am hoping no big problem arises ( one of the main risk )

Let see.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 17, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I think I'm going to go for the Edifier DA5000. The seller rating looks good, and even though warranty is not mentioned, Shopclues is saying the items are going to have Manufacturer Warranty.
> 
> It's true I'm doing all these just to save a few hundred rupees (300 off coupon plus pay with Mobikwik where I added money and got 10% extra cashback, so saving Close to 3000 actually, almost 30% for  a 10k product ) but this is just me taking a leap of faith again with Shopclues. ( have had 2 5k+ purcahses before, no complaints )
> 
> ...



Me too sailing in same boat. Just unsure how it will sound when directly connected to led tv??

Currently C2 is giving out good output if I keep edifier c2's main volume on ampli above 40 rest default 0 for bass & treble. I can get it if I get some F HD media player or blueray player with 5.1 analog audio out.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Cheap 5.1-Channel DTS/AC-3 Home Theater Audio Decoder


where did u find this webste man. its crazy


----------



## mitraark (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm no expert but sometimes i feel like people tend to exaggerate the difference with input types and sound cards and all... it definitely won't be "Absolute bullshit" like some put it.

Since I'm not really going all out for the best i think i can live with the differnce. More so because I have never had the opportunity to listen to anything better ( 2.1s I have experienced MX5021 and Harmon Kardonn Soundsticks III, still i love my Altec Lansing VS2621 )

Here's to Edifier DA5000Pro and Shopclues.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 17, 2015)

Google amma helped me... 
Came to know about it in 2013 while searching for accessories. Many tech enclave members are getting stuffs from this site.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 17, 2015)

It's sold out now -_- fml


----------



## sandynator (Nov 17, 2015)

mitraark said:


> It's sold out now -_- fml


Follow the link.
Its still in stock @7999.

Edifier Speaker 5.1-DA5000PRO In India - Shopclues Online


----------



## sandynator (Nov 17, 2015)

Guys any idea about following player

Egreat M34A

They have multiple players. Anyone have experienced it?


----------



## mitraark (Nov 18, 2015)

[/img]*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15884&d=1447831757[/img]

Got the thing for 7119 :O Plus I had added money to mobikwik with 10% additional cash offers, so basically the total cost i had to bear for this purcahse is around 6500   

Now just hoping Shopclues doesn't mess things up


----------



## sandynator (Nov 18, 2015)

mitraark said:


> View attachment 15884
> 
> Got the thing for 7119 :O Plus I had added money to mobikwik with 10% additional cash offers, so basically the total cost i had to bear for this purcahse is around 6500
> 
> Now just hoping Shopclues doesn't mess things up



Please re post image.
So how are you going to use it? For PC? OR Television?

Which sound card are you using or will buy if using it for PC?

I may plan for *Budget HTPC* so that I can enjoy Full HD movies on 40inch LED.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 18, 2015)

Pasteboard â€” Uploaded Image

I am going to use with my PC ( config in Sig ) which is connected to the TV Samsung 40H5100 ( The TV is my monitor, yes )

Speakers will be connected to my PC so won't be able to use them when watching TV from SET Top Box  Have to see if I can setup somehow to use them for both.

I don't have a sound card, only 3 analog ports on my motherboard, read somewhere that the line in and mic ports can be used to input 5.1 speakers 3 jacks.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 18, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Pasteboard â€” Uploaded Image
> 
> I am going to use with my PC ( config in Sig ) which is connected to the TV Samsung 40H5100 ( The TV is my monitor, yes )
> 
> ...



Congrats! 
Do let me know how was your overall experience with shopclues & Edifier Da5000 pro.

You can use aux in connector from edifer's sub to get audio out from your television or Set top box [preferred]


----------



## mitraark (Nov 18, 2015)

Aux for TV is ok but now i'm thinking, How am I supposed to connect the speakers to my PC


----------



## mitraark (Nov 22, 2015)

Delivery tomorrow. Fingers crossed -_-' Shopclues don't dissapoint pls.

Initially will use with TV, local cable ( HD Set Top box, but barely HD standards, Rs 380 all channels xD) eager to see how it sounds.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 29, 2015)

Finally got the speakers yesterday!

The package was HUGE. Speakers and Subwoofer comes in two separate boxes. also included, 2x 10m wire, 3x 3 m wire, 3x RCA Audio to 3.5mm, 3x RCA Audio to RCA Audio. All good quality wires.

Setting up was really easy, no issues faced.

First I connected my phone to the stereo input in speakers using one RCA to 3.5mm. The stereo sound itself left me stunned. It was really loud, but not breaking at all ( at Volume 65/100 on speakers ) They are really suited for partying  I felt like doing to Lungi dance there itself 

Then I connected it to the TV, or rather, the set top box. The sound was really nice from it as well. Rear speakers give faint output, it maybe not true surround but sounds good nonetheless.

Finally connected it to my PC ( an anecdote here, a friend warned me my PC might not be supporting 5.1, you have to have 6 audio ports on your motherboard to support 5.1.. not really, almost all motherboard right from the lowest priced one ( mine M68 cosr Rs 2200  ) supports 5.1 audio, the three jacks you have for Mic and Line In, you can use them for your speakers, just select which ones you connected when the Realtek box pops up. )

Had to tweak settings a bit to get it working right there. in Realtek Sound Manager had to select speakers as 5.1. Then there's an option to "Fill surround" which provides stereo output to rear speakers as well. Finally some equiliser settings tweaked in KMPlayer, and the speaker was delivering solid sound from PC as well  Yay.

Here's a user opinion from TechEnclave forum about DA5000 after purchase, my feelings are about the same so copy pasting it here 



> I bought it at IT GAIN computers at s.p road, Bangalore. Its a shop somewhat opposite to ankit. Its a small shop filled with too many people on saturday. The young chap who sold me the speakers refused to come down from Rs 8250. Its inclusive of tax (393 Rupees VAT!)
> 
> He has a catalog from edifier which has small pictures of all models and wattage. But not more details like satellite powers. He quoted about Rs 7800 for DA5000. He cannot fully answer whats the difference between 5000 and PRO. Some thing like "New" and "better quality of sound", he said, I thought the PRO looks good and decided to go with it.
> 
> ...


*www.techenclave.com/community/thre...ifier-da5000-please-help.118853/#post-1475296


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2015)

good to know.i was more curious about buying experience with shopclues as lots of negative reviews about products being fake or used.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 29, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Finally connected it to my PC ( an anecdote here, a friend warned me my PC might not be supporting 5.1, you have to have 6 audio ports on your motherboard to support 5.1.. not really, almost all motherboard right from the lowest priced one ( mine M68 cosr Rs 2200  ) supports 5.1 audio, the three jacks you have for Mic and Line In, you can use them for your speakers, just select which ones you connected when the Realtek box pops up. )
> 
> Had to tweak settings a bit to get it working right there. in Realtek Sound Manager had to select speakers as 5.1. Then there's an option to "Fill surround" which provides stereo output to rear speakers as well. Finally some equiliser settings tweaked in KMPlayer, and the speaker was delivering solid sound from PC as well  Yay.
> 
> ...



be aware that there is an equalizer in realtek audio manager too. But it only works for yuor front speakers.
How about a photo of your setup?


----------



## mitraark (Nov 30, 2015)

Will shift to a new place in a few weeks, for now just set it up below the television, rear speakers still kept in front -_-

*i.imgur.com/dd6U8Oz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IZIlg3a.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HGeDl5t.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tlaXR4f.jpg


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 2, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Will shift to a new place in a few weeks, for now just set it up below the television, rear speakers still kept in front -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congo... I have the same setup in my hostel room!!!


----------

